# EMERGENCY!!! With pic



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just looked in the 150, and the tern has claimed some more ass. Took a chunk out of dudes belly, but he is swiming around fine. His guts are hanging out. Wanna try and save this guy cuz ther is no visable damage done to his internals. Swims fine, acts fine. Wanna try and push his internals back in and try and save him. What can I use to knock him out temp.

View attachment 126162


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Methaline Blue??/Sp?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Some jesus juice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just separate him and dont feed him!

knock him out as in anesthesia? MS-222, but good luck finding it.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

IMO: Do as Ace said, seperate and treat with high temps, salt, and melafix.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, they will suck back in on thier own? That is what I will do. And the salt on his guts? Won't that hurt his insides? Should I do a high dose, or just normal amount of salt?

And raise temp to what, like 85-86 degrees?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

82-84 I would say...

Def get some melafix...how much are they insides hanging out?? lol..

When my larger P had his underbelly ripped open...it kind of just sealed up after a day or two...and then "scabbed over" in a sense and almost regenerated fully

Seperate him or prepare to have a floater in the morning.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Will do. He is about 4" wild red, and guts are bout the size of pinky finger nail hanging out. Looks like he may make it. Melafix has been applied, salt in a minute, and he is seperated in the hospital. Taking pics now.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No salt on guts.









Just have clean clean water and a peaceful environment.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a pic. Think he will make it. Be optomistic

View attachment 126161


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Some jesus juice


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE(RockinTimbz @ Nov 10 2006, 09:30 PM)
> 
> Some jesus juice


Maybe, but he has made it a couple hours, so he may pull thruogh. If he goes till tommarow, he will live. I know it. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > QUOTE(RockinTimbz @ Nov 10 2006, 09:30 PM)
> >
> > Some jesus juice
> 
> ...


maybe you should just try the damn jesus juice and get it over with!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to piranha forums


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

if you could keep us updated as ihe heals


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Will do. He has made it so far, bout 16 hours now, so I feel he will pull through.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

good luck


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

update? good luck!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that's more serious than the survival story I had. But I've seen characins do some healing that I've never ever seen in other fishes. (jaw broken backwards, guts hanging out...) I've also seen them go belly up at the drop of a hat!









(btw, I'd disturb him as little as possible)


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

keep the up dates coming


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

savage. good luck..


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have faith. He is doing fine at 24 hours later.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

any new pics?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

It has not changed much from the last pic taken yesterday. Give it a week, and I will post new pics.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you might want to put something in for stress

and how would it heal, like normally or would his guts still be out just healed over?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would melafix that hospital tank if you havent already done so.Should help rejuvinate quicker.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Done. Melfix has been applied, and he is still ok.



> and how would it heal, like normally or would his guts still be out just healed over?


guts will suck back in, and it will heal over.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

update?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guts are sucking back in. Acts like nothing ever happened. Gonna heal for sure. Post pics soon.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Guts are sucking back in. Acts like nothing ever happened. Gonna heal for sure. Post pics soon.


thats crazy. I didn't wanna say anything, but I figured he was a goner for sure. But if the guts are sucking back in and he is still ok, then it sounds like he is on the road to recovery







.

It still amazes me what piranha can recover from. Is he eating and pooping ok? Or still not ready for that?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Guts suck back in..damn thats crazy regenerative power..you should name him Wolverine


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

has been fed a little shrimp, and guts are totaly back in today. I took a pic, and will snap a couple more in a few days. It is healing over well. Unbelivable huh!!!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

good to hear its pulling though, lets see the updated pics soon


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

great to hear he has hope for recovery... very nicly done... glad you didnt loss hope in the little fellah...

cheers and all the best
jones


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, here are some update pics. Guts are all sucked back in, and it is begining to heal over. Melafix was used for the first 3 days. Plenty of fresh water changes. Pretty quick recovery I must say.

View attachment 126788


View attachment 126789


An almost total recovery in 6 days. Amazing!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Okay, here are some update pics. Guts are all sucked back in, and it is begining to heal over. Melafix was used for the first 3 days. Plenty of fresh water changes. Pretty quick recovery I must say.
> 
> An almost total recovery in 6 days. Amazing!!!










good job


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

man ps healing power is amazing its awsome . Good work on the fish


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

very interesting glad it work out fine


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

wtf, amazing how they have some strong healing regeneration


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Lesure i am happy that your fish is ok









Now i no that you know more about p's than me haha but i would re arrange your tank and introduce your fish into the tank again. There might have been a reason that this fish got a bite!

I would keep him in that hospital tank for at least another week, if he is seen to be weak then you will be saying goodye. Once attacked i think a piranha is always open for attack so keep an eye on the little fella


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

He will be in the hospital until his recovery is complete. Since the incident, I have brought the little guys upstairs where they can get 100% attention, and can keep a close eye on them. They were getting very aggressive in my 150 ag. Had another one get had again last night, and it wasn't the tern that killed this time, cuz he is in timeout all by himself. May have been the cariba that instigated, and the rest joined in. This is a very tough age for piranhas.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad to read WOLVERINE made it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What if I don't want to name him WOLVERINE? lol.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The healing power of characins amazes me again. Just like the Acestrorhynchus I had, the guts go back in.

I have to admit to finding characins whimpy when I first got into them and saw payara and acestros dying in shipping. But I dont think my cichlids are put together in a way that they could endure their guts being outside of their body. Now I've seen it twice, very very cool.

Maybe he could be called 'inside-out boy'?









Seriously though, nice job on facilitating his healing, great stuff!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

good job!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I try.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> What if I don't want to name him WOLVERINE? lol.


P-fury has spoken and thau shall obey!


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> What if I don't want to name him WOLVERINE? lol.


P-fury has spoken and thau shall obey!
[/quote]
I second this......."WOLVERINE" is a survivor.....good job.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, fine guys. Wolverine it is. And he is now shoaling again.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

great job man. he looks great!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

that's crazy recovery, the guts going in on thier own, good job !!!!!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Don't give up on your p's man. They are amazing healers.


----------

